# green slime algae



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

how do i get rid of it? It is only on my substrate and not on any plants. It is in the same area every time. I try to remove it, but anything left will make it take off again. Tank is planted with swords vals, javamoss/fern, crypts and going to get dwarf sag
Everything is doing well (except the corkscrew vals- i had porbably 7 new runners, but since then they have been ding off and i dont have much left-i wasnt using flourish excel at this time) For comparison, I had some jungle vals with black hair algae on the solo one i bought, and after the flourish excell the black hair algae is gone and so far i probably have 10 runners in addition to another 15 from the amazon swords.

So the questions:
How do i get rid of the green slime algae? (this is a p tank so i would have to be very careful with any meds)
How do i make the corkscrew vals flourish again? is their decine caused by using flourish excel?
I have read somewhere that flourish excel and dwarf sag dont really go well together, is this true? what are other grass like plants that i could have is a 125 with 210watts of ho t5? Substrate is sand, not the best, i know but it looks natural and plants are doign pretty good so far. Im also adding some diy co2 as soon as i can get a diffuser and some tubing.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> how do i get rid of it? It is only on my substrate and not on any plants. It is in the same area every time. I try to remove it, but anything left will make it take off again. Tank is planted with swords vals, javamoss/fern, crypts and going to get dwarf sag
> Everything is doing well (except the corkscrew vals- i had porbably 7 new runners, but since then they have been ding off and i dont have much left-i wasnt using flourish excel at this time) For comparison, I had some jungle vals with black hair algae on the solo one i bought, and after the flourish excell the black hair algae is gone and so far i probably have 10 runners in addition to another 15 from the amazon swords.
> 
> So the questions:
> ...


Green slime algea.. Does it stink? If it does, just wipe it off every time it appears, and check your nitrate levels. Sometimes it happens when nitrate levels are too low.

Make sure you do large weekly water changes, and clean your filters often. It should go away in a short spell if you do that with consistency.

Yes, vals and Excell do not mix. Give them time to bounce back. They should. Consider going pressurized CO2. It makes a medium light tank crush the growth, and look vibrant. If you do, you will have to add a bit more nutrients, because CO2 increases nutrient demand on plants.
But it helps with the algea as well.
As far as what grass can live in your tank. Pick one, it will grow.

Hope that helped


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

why are my jungle vals doing good while my corkscrews are not? they are both vals, or does it only affect specific types?

what are some good co2 systems that you would recomend and how much would it generally cost for a setup?


----------

